# Fishermen go berserk after 40-pound barracuda jumps into boat



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way cool. Talk about fishin made easy............


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Can't see the video, because it's blocked where I am at. But if the video is anything like the title indicates, that isn't cool at all. People have been killed by barracuda flying into boats. It happened just a couple of years back in the keys.

I really wouldn't want to fish that way.


----------

